# RPM Sensor for ADC 8" dual shaft motor...



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

ruckus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have an ADC 203-06-4001b dual shaft motor in a bug chassis with the Zilla 1000 amp controller. I have yet to find a workable speed sensor that goes right on the tailshaft or in where the starter met the flywheel. I need something that will interface with the zilla to limit rpms and keep the motor in one piece. Tach guage would be a nice bonus..
> 
> ...


Ruckus,

Look at this.

http://www.evolveelectrics.com/PDF/NetGain/Speed Sensor Kit.pdf

It can be used on any motor not just Netgain. Look it over. If you can't use it as is, this should give you ideas on how to make your own.

Evolve is just the first place I hit that showed it. Most of the EV businesses can get it for you.

I believe there are other type kits. A bit of research will show you what is out there.

A bit more research will show you how to make your own a LOT cheaper.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks!
I feel silly since I looked into it a couple of months ago and didn't find much other than the Zolox and a couple of other overpriced setups which required modification for mediocre results or were non compatible with the zilla. Are there reports of folks successfully using these on ADC tail-shafts and zilla controllers?

Ideally the rear shaft would be best used for some future regen scheme and the tach sensor would go on the flywheel and read through the starter hole. Have you ever heard of someone doing this?

Cheers


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, after shopping a bit, here is what I have found.

1. The netgain shaft collar is for a 7/8" shaft and is .9" deep. The ADC shaft comes out 7/8" for about .5" and then is reduced to 3/4" . If I can fit the collar on the .5" ledge, then all is ok and a pulley could still be used on the shaft. I am afraid the set screws will hit right on the lip . 

2. The other sensors I found (cafeE) go on the end of the shaft like a cap. To employ a pulley the whole thing is sometimes jacked out on bolt shafts. This takes up a lot of space that I don't have unless I chop off the back of the car. :|

3. Others I'm missing? I need a 4-pulse/revolution system for the Hairball. Funny, because 2-piece aluminum shaft collars with 2 steel bolts are fairly common and cheap. It looks like a 4-set screw collar for 3/4" will have to be custom made. I am bummed ADC didn't just leave the shaft 7/8". 

One thing I wonder is if the Hairball will correctly power a 4-cylinder tach. The manual gives the impression that it works with 8-cylinder tachs.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out this thread:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/tachometer-ac50-53216.html

I built my own sensor similar to the Netgain for about $30


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I built mine also. Just another way to skin a cat. It cost me less than $10 but I got the sensor for free. (not that they are expensive).

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/good-ohmn-here-we-go-23492p7.html

There is more discussion later in the thread about getting the OEM tach to work also, which is a good read.

Cheers.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

If you only need a square wave pulse you can use a dc proximity switch. Typically rated 10-30V. I'm using a three wire version, +- and sensor lead. A PNP (sourcing) switch to drive an aftermarket tach with rev limiter may fit the bill. Aftermarket tach's are dip switch selectable for 4,6,8cylinder engines. I set mine to 4cyl which is 2 pulses per revolution. I bought a shaft collar, drilled another hole and tapped it, cut two bolts so the head bottomed on the collar and put it on the front of my motor. Works like a champ. The Advanced DC 9" uses a 3/4 shaft for the front. I bought the Auto Meter 3707 which is a small tach. Looks nice.


----------

